# Haunted Place



## Dalia

Hello for this thread like titlle say :

One of the ghosts of the Capitol





U. S. Capitol The National Capitol, 1825


presents itself in military uniform and appearance, with a large roll of parchment under his arm. Who drew up plans for the federal capital of the United States of America. He probably returns to demand eternally the payment of his fees, which the Congress of Washington never paid him during his lifetime.






  Name ;
Pierre Charles L'Enfant Born on August 2, 1754 in Paris and died June 14, 1825 in Chillum (Maryland), is a Franco-American civil engineer and architect. He drew up plans for the capital city of the United States of America, Federal City, now known as Washington, DC.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Hello for this thread like titlle say :
> 
> One of the ghosts of the Capitol
> View attachment 127597
> 
> U. S. Capitol The National Capitol, 1825
> 
> 
> presents itself in military uniform and appearance, with a large roll of parchment under his arm. Who drew up plans for the federal capital of the United States of America. He probably returns to demand eternally the payment of his fees, which the Congress of Washington never paid him during his lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name ;
> Pierre Charles L'Enfant Born on August 2, 1754 in Paris and died June 14, 1825 in Chillum (Maryland), is a Franco-American civil engineer and architect. He drew up plans for the capital city of the United States of America, Federal City, now known as Washington, DC.



They never paid him? Typical.

Does he say: "I want my 2 dollars"?


----------



## Dalia

Hello Marion Morrison, a other place...

The story of Drury Lane and his ghosts ....

Queen Victoria at the Theater in 1888







Le théatre









Different ghosts are supposed to haunt the old and venerable theater of Drury Lane in London. The most famous of them is the Man in Gray. This particular spirit is atypical in the sense that it is regarded rather as a fortunate omen than as a sign of ill omen or unhappiness. An offer of exorcism concerning this ghost was once rejected by the direction of the theater.

The Man in Gray is a ghost characterized by his dignity, a beautiful young man elegantly dressed, apparently come from the eighteenth century. He wears on his hair a powdered wig and a tricorn. The most obvious piece of clothing, and the one that earned him his name, is his long gray coat. One can see the pommel of a sword protruding from below the mantle.

Man in gray does not come screaming or shouting through the theater; It does not drag noisy chains to scare the regulars. It does not even appear at night. It is most often seen between nine in the morning and six in the evening before the show. The character takes a slow and steady step to go from one end of the henhouse to the other and disappears into a wall; It also disappears if someone approaches it too closely.

The Man in Gray has been pointed out for more than a century, and it appears most often in rehearsals where the theater is almost empty. Sometimes it was seen during the mornings, but it was reported behind the scenes on one occasion. It is considered that this ghost is part of the public rather than the troupe of actors.

King George VI went one morning to Drury Lane, especially with the intention of seeing the phantom, but the man in gray failed to obey the royal request. Some think that it takes a particular talent or sensitivity to see the ghost, because one or two people in a group distinguish it while others do not see anything. It is also believed that many human apparitions in gray remain unreported because people who have never had wind of history simply take it for an actor in costume.

No one knows who is supposed to be the Man in Gray, but there is a story that could explain the origin of the character. A little more than a century ago, workers repairing the balcony passed through a wall and discovered a small room that was not suspected. Inside, there was the skeleton of a man, with a dagger stuck between the ribs. A few shreds of clothing still adhered to the bones and allowed the skeleton to be dated as of the eighteenth century. The remains were carried away and buried in a cemetery near the theater.

W. J. Macqueen-pope, an expert in the history of the theater, gave a theory about the skeleton. According to him, it was that of a young man who had been assassinated, perhaps by a person attached to the theater. The body had then been walled up and had not been uncovered until the victim and the crime had been completely forgotten.

But the man in gray is not an angry ghost looking for vengeance, quite the contrary. It is most often seen during rehearsals of plays that are a success. He is not very interested in fiascos. He was seen during the rehearsals of the musicals Oklahoma, Carousel, South Pacific and The King and I, so many triumphs at Drury Lane.

Source: paranormalskyrock.com.

And there

Joseph Grimaldi was born in 1779, of Italian parents. From an early age he always dreamed of becoming an actor. His dream came true when he was accepted as a clown.
He was especially famous for his exaggerated movements and facial expressions, which have since become the basis of any clown number. Immediately after he died in 1837, he came back to haunt his Sadler's Wells theater. During the period after his death, his comedian friends were often shocked to see his face in some of the boxes.

Another popular ghost in the midst of London's theater is the ghost of John Buckstone, director of the Haymarket Theater from 1853 to 1876. He had a crazy talent for finding the most successful plays and jokes and thanks To this he succeeded in making a full house almost every evening during his entire career as director.
Today, it is said that he always helps the theater through his talent to select a winning piece. Indeed, it appears only before one plays a piece which will be a real success.


An officer dressed in Khaki uniform of the First World War haunts the Coliseum Theater. It is believed to be an officer who often came to see rooms there during his leave, but was killed at the front
In 1927, the Society for Psychical Research organized two sessions in St James's Theater. For the first session, two actors and a team of mediums are assembled.
When they asked the spirit to communicate, an invisible hand took the pen and began writing on the sheet of paper. He wrote:
"I am Oscar Wilde." "I am not dead.
In translation, it gives:

"I'm Oscar Wilde.




I came back so the world knew I was not dead. Death is the most boring thing apart from marriage or dinner with a teacher. "This little word is a typical example of the special humor that Oscar Wilde has shown throughout his life.

When the second session was organized, the remaining friends and relatives were naturally asked to
Present to try to get in touch with him. He took up the pen again, this time to write a much longer message than the preceding one.

This message was full of the romanticism of rose water that Oscar loved so much during his lifetime, and there are many phrases like "the red sunset must follow the apple-green dawn" Apple-green dawn ") or" year after year, the hawthorn bears blood-red fruit after the white death of may ".
The message ended on this call of despair "pity Oscar Wilde" ("Have mercy on Oscar Wilde)".
Persecuted during his lifetime for his homosexual inclinations, he died abandoned by his family and detested. But even in his last moments he did not lose his legendary humor, and his last words on his deathbed were "Either that wallpaper goes or I go" I am leaving !").

There is also a ghost at the "Adelphi Theater". This specter comes in the form of a man dressed all in black but wearing white gloves. Since he was very shy, no one managed to get near him until the 50s, when a caretaker cleaning the backstage came face to face with a box. After comparing what she had seen with pictures of the most famous actors in this theater, she found the identity of the ghost: William Terriss, a Victorian actor.
He was savagely assassinated by an off-axis as he went out through the back door. This offbeat was named Richard Arthur Prince, and he played a supporting role in a play where Terriss played the main character. After the murder he was arrested and accused of madness. He died 40 years later in Broadmoor Prison.


----------



## Dalia

*The Myrtles Plantation*, Louisiana




The Myrtles Plantation was built in 1796 by General David Bradford and called Laurel Grove. Touted as “one of America’s most haunted homes”, the plantation is supposedly home of at least 12 ghosts.[9] It is often reported that 10 murders occurred in the house, but historical records only indicate the murder of William Winter. Possibly the most well known of the Myrtles supposed ghosts, Chloe (sometimes Cleo) was reportedly a slave owned by Clark and Sara Woodruff. According to one story, Clark Woodruff had pressured or forced Chloe into being his mistress. Chloe and Clark were caught by Sara Woodruff, and Chloe began to listen at keyholes, trying to learn what would happen to her.
[Wikipédia]


----------



## malnila

Dalia, you really seem to be fascinated by the paranormal. Me too. Have you seen the show, Ghosts of Shepherdstown on Destination America Channel? Love that show too and their second season starts soon. Apparently they will be visiting different towns in the area and I'm assuming one per season.


----------



## Dalia

Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard

I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.


----------



## malnila

Oops. Sorry that I didn't even consider you may not be from the U.S. I wish you could see some of the paranormal tv shows we have here. Some are good, some are entertaining and some are just plain blah. I believe there are "things" out there. I KNOW I've seen things/beings. I saw an entity at work in a co-workers office wearing olive green (couldn't make out features) and found out that it had to have been her uncle who had just died that morning in Venezuela, who I never met AND who always wore an olive green suit. She hadn't mentioned to anyone until I mentioned seeing an olive green figure.

I'm looking forward to interacting with you more in this forum.


----------



## Dalia

malnila said:


> Oops. Sorry that I didn't even consider you may not be from the U.S. I wish you could see some of the paranormal tv shows we have here. Some are good, some are entertaining and some are just plain blah. I believe there are "things" out there. I KNOW I've seen things/beings. I saw an entity at work in a co-workers office wearing olive green (couldn't make out features) and found out that it had to have been her uncle who had just died that morning in Venezuela, who I never met AND who always wore an olive green suit. She hadn't mentioned to anyone until I mentioned seeing an olive green figure.
> 
> I'm looking forward to interacting with you more in this forum.


Hello, here in France we have shows that come from the USA especially I listen to ghost Adventure very good série. I also think there is something else out there
Malnila, maybe you should ask a picture of the uncle to see if it's really him that you saw?
At the forum I mainly create thread on history and on terrorist attacks and in this section too.


----------



## malnila

I did confirm that it was possibly her uncle. Like I said, I didn't see features, just the outline of a person wearing olive green. I couldn't even be sure it was a suit. Another incident I had with this same co-worker, we both saw a middle aged man wearing a white shirt and skinny tie but couldn't make out facial features. The building we worked in was previously a hospital so you can imagine how many people had died there.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I heard Winchester mansion is haunted.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> I heard Winchester mansion is haunted.


Yes,  this link tell us more about what is going on in the mansion

Winchester Mystery House


----------



## Dalia

malnila said:


> I did confirm that it was possibly her uncle. Like I said, I didn't see features, just the outline of a person wearing olive green. I couldn't even be sure it was a suit. Another incident I had with this same co-worker, we both saw a middle aged man wearing a white shirt and skinny tie but couldn't make out facial features. The building we worked in was previously a hospital so you can imagine how many people had died there.


Hospitals have the reputation of being haunted  the story come from many nurses, doctors have testified about appearance in hospitals for all over the world


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did confirm that it was possibly her uncle. Like I said, I didn't see features, just the outline of a person wearing olive green. I couldn't even be sure it was a suit. Another incident I had with this same co-worker, we both saw a middle aged man wearing a white shirt and skinny tie but couldn't make out facial features. The building we worked in was previously a hospital so you can imagine how many people had died there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals have the reputation of being haunted  the story come from many nurses, doctors have testified about appearance in hospitals for all over the world
Click to expand...


I believe in hauntings, because my great-grandma, grandma, and several aunts attest to a haunting of a house they lived in once. Lights turning on by themselves, toilets flushing, that type of thing.

6 people, I believe them.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did confirm that it was possibly her uncle. Like I said, I didn't see features, just the outline of a person wearing olive green. I couldn't even be sure it was a suit. Another incident I had with this same co-worker, we both saw a middle aged man wearing a white shirt and skinny tie but couldn't make out facial features. The building we worked in was previously a hospital so you can imagine how many people had died there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals have the reputation of being haunted  the story come from many nurses, doctors have testified about appearance in hospitals for all over the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in hauntings, because my great-grandma, grandma, and several aunts attest to a haunting of a house they lived in once. Lights turning on by themselves, toilets flushing, that type of thing.
> 
> 6 people, I believe them.
Click to expand...

Me and my family have live in a house where paranormal stuff was going on at first we did not believe it but everyone in the family lived experiences ... the most frightening one that I and my sisters have experienced Is sometimes in the evening we were heard someone climbed the stairs to come to our room, but there was never anyone.


----------



## malnila

The Winchester Mystery House is on my bucket list. I can literally shoot myself (LOL) for not visiting as many times as I've been in the San Jose area.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Idk, but my family inhabited this certain house, down by the river, and they all swear it's haunted. When 4-5 people tell you the same story? I tend to believe it.


----------



## Selivan

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk, but my family inhabited this certain house, down by the river, and they all swear it's haunted. When 4-5 people tell you the same story? I tend to believe it.


I never doubted in you that you devils, spirits and ghosts walk on the ground ... In this forum there is another "cowboy", but he wants to fly to Uranus 
-------------------------------
You both have to go there


----------



## Tinhatter

The entire stretch of Morris Hill Road near Monticello, Kentucky is bad news for drivers, worse news for motorcyclists, and a waking nightmare for hikers....especially at night, but not even all that safe in the daylight. A paranormal hotspot, and an 'accident' waiting to happen.


----------



## 007

As far as houses go, this has to be the most haunted house in America...

The Official Site of the Villisca Axe Murders of 1912


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

I had a ghost(s) in my apartment in Okinawa. Fucker pulled me in bed...laughed in my ear. Freaky.


----------



## Crixus

Dalia said:


> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.




I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,

Donner Party - Wikipedia


And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that, 

Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia


It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.


----------



## Dalia

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
Click to expand...

You can tell your story, I'm interested


----------



## Dalia

007 said:


> As far as houses go, this has to be the most haunted house in America...
> 
> The Official Site of the Villisca Axe Murders of 1912


Yes, I heard about this story the house seems haunted and they never find the murderers because they were supposedly two


----------



## 007

Dalia said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as houses go, this has to be the most haunted house in America...
> 
> The Official Site of the Villisca Axe Murders of 1912
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard about this story the house seems haunted and they never find the murderers because they were supposedly two
Click to expand...

Never heard there was two. I've heard a few different stories ranging from the killer walked in through the unlocked front door to he hid in the attic until they were all asleep. I don't think the truth will ever be proven. It may be known but it can't be proven after all this time. Here's a good sight though... The Suspects in the Villisca Axe House Murders

I've thought about visiting the house since it's not all that far away from me. Be a good day road trip. Wyatt Earp's childhood home isn't far from me either.

But another ax murder house is very near me, and it's famous. It's Frank Lloyd Wright's, Taliesin. I've toured it once and would like to tour it again. It's less than half an hour away from me, but it too has a grizzly ax murder story. I've heard different accounts of this too, but here's one that I think is probably the closest to the truth, although who knows...

Inside the Fiery Massacre at Frank Lloyd Wright's Taliesin Estate


----------



## Dalia

007 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as houses go, this has to be the most haunted house in America...
> 
> The Official Site of the Villisca Axe Murders of 1912
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard about this story the house seems haunted and they never find the murderers because they were supposedly two
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard there was two. I've heard a few different stories ranging from the killer walked in through the unlocked front door to he hid in the attic until they were all asleep. I don't think the truth will ever be proven. It may be known but it can't be proven after all this time. Here's a good sight though... The Suspects in the Villisca Axe House Murders
> 
> I've thought about visiting the house since it's not all that far away from me. Be a good day road trip. Wyatt Earp's childhood home isn't far from me either.
> 
> But another ax murder house is very near me, and it's famous. It's Frank Lloyd Wright's, Taliesin. I've toured it once and would like to tour it again. It's less than half an hour away from me, but it too has a grizzly ax murder story. I've heard different accounts of this too, but here's one that I think is probably the closest to the truth, although who knows...
> 
> Inside the Fiery Massacre at Frank Lloyd Wright's Taliesin Estate
Click to expand...

I got this news report in France, the voice of one of the little girls had answered: they were two murderers to the question, how many men were present.I did some research and unfortunately I still have not found the information
For a visit it should be more than scary


Seeing a ghost is something very disturbing something that we do not forget, I did the experiment and it was not a place with the reputation of being haunted it was only after the guide had said that other person would have seen this ghost woman, but I did not know it before the visit ... but the Villisca axe murder is.


----------



## Crixus

Dalia said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your story, I'm interested
Click to expand...



So at Donner pass I was there when I worked for the forest service. It was towards the time of year where work was winding down and we would be layed off for the rest of the year. I loved that time for two reasons. 1. I would have to spend allot of time away from home, I hated that because of all the time I was away when I was in the navy. So at that time all I had to do was cruse timber. I actually got lost one day at work and found the place and read the little plaque. There was also a small pond that looked okay for fishing, so I sat down and ate my lunch and radioed my boss that I was heading up to the highway. The Friday after was payday and I tried to get the ex to bring the kids and camp out with me. She said no because she grew up in that area and said it was haunted as hell. So off I went. I went to town and got a fifth of jack and an ounce of weed, as well as some panther Martin spinners and worms for fishing. I got to the pond at about 4:30 PM. I did alittle fishing after I set up camp but no luck. As it got dark I packed my fishing stuff up, smoked a big fat joint and started drinking while I watched the fire. So I'm the forest when it's night it's hard not to stare at the fire. I had been doing this for awhile when I could swear I heard people talking. It was like when you hear folks whispering from far away. I dismissed it as me being spooked and went to sleep. I was to drunk to get in my tent so I slept right there in the middle of the woods listening to the night critters. Morning came and it was very crisp and I woke up to a very light snow falling on my face. The woods were so quiet that you could hear the snow falling. Oddly I was not hungover, but I was hungry as hell. I got the creeps and decided to pack up and leave after I smoked some pot and from the pond to the highway there was not a single sound aside from my breathing and walking. It was very weird.


----------



## Dalia

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your story, I'm interested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So at Donner pass I was there when I worked for the forest service. It was towards the time of year where work was winding down and we would be layed off for the rest of the year. I loved that time for two reasons. 1. I would have to spend allot of time away from home, I hated that because of all the time I was away when I was in the navy. So at that time all I had to do was cruse timber. I actually got lost one day at work and found the place and read the little plaque. There was also a small pond that looked okay for fishing, so I sat down and ate my lunch and radioed my boss that I was heading up to the highway. The Friday after was payday and I tried to get the ex to bring the kids and camp out with me. She said no because she grew up in that area and said it was haunted as hell. So off I went. I went to town and got a fifth of jack and an ounce of weed, as well as some panther Martin spinners and worms for fishing. I got to the pond at about 4:30 PM. I did alittle fishing after I set up camp but no luck. As it got dark I packed my fishing stuff up, smoked a big fat joint and started drinking while I watched the fire. So I'm the forest when it's night it's hard not to stare at the fire. I had been doing this for awhile when I could swear I heard people talking. It was like when you hear folks whispering from far away. I dismissed it as me being spooked and went to sleep. I was to drunk to get in my tent so I slept right there in the middle of the woods listening to the night critters. Morning came and it was very crisp and I woke up to a very light snow falling on my face. The woods were so quiet that you could hear the snow falling. Oddly I was not hungover, but I was hungry as hell. I got the creeps and decided to pack up and leave after I smoked some pot and from the pond to the highway there was not a single sound aside from my breathing and walking. It was very weird.
Click to expand...

If you smoked a big fat joint and started drinking maybe it was an illusion? but tell me the story about the fact that the place would be haunted?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Hello Marion Morrison, a other place...
> 
> The story of Drury Lane and his ghosts ....
> 
> Queen Victoria at the Theater in 1888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le théatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different ghosts are supposed to haunt the old and venerable theater of Drury Lane in London. The most famous of them is the Man in Gray. This particular spirit is atypical in the sense that it is regarded rather as a fortunate omen than as a sign of ill omen or unhappiness. An offer of exorcism concerning this ghost was once rejected by the direction of the theater.
> 
> The Man in Gray is a ghost characterized by his dignity, a beautiful young man elegantly dressed, apparently come from the eighteenth century. He wears on his hair a powdered wig and a tricorn. The most obvious piece of clothing, and the one that earned him his name, is his long gray coat. One can see the pommel of a sword protruding from below the mantle.
> 
> Man in gray does not come screaming or shouting through the theater; It does not drag noisy chains to scare the regulars. It does not even appear at night. It is most often seen between nine in the morning and six in the evening before the show. The character takes a slow and steady step to go from one end of the henhouse to the other and disappears into a wall; It also disappears if someone approaches it too closely.
> 
> The Man in Gray has been pointed out for more than a century, and it appears most often in rehearsals where the theater is almost empty. Sometimes it was seen during the mornings, but it was reported behind the scenes on one occasion. It is considered that this ghost is part of the public rather than the troupe of actors.
> 
> King George VI went one morning to Drury Lane, especially with the intention of seeing the phantom, but the man in gray failed to obey the royal request. Some think that it takes a particular talent or sensitivity to see the ghost, because one or two people in a group distinguish it while others do not see anything. It is also believed that many human apparitions in gray remain unreported because people who have never had wind of history simply take it for an actor in costume.
> 
> No one knows who is supposed to be the Man in Gray, but there is a story that could explain the origin of the character. A little more than a century ago, workers repairing the balcony passed through a wall and discovered a small room that was not suspected. Inside, there was the skeleton of a man, with a dagger stuck between the ribs. A few shreds of clothing still adhered to the bones and allowed the skeleton to be dated as of the eighteenth century. The remains were carried away and buried in a cemetery near the theater.
> 
> W. J. Macqueen-pope, an expert in the history of the theater, gave a theory about the skeleton. According to him, it was that of a young man who had been assassinated, perhaps by a person attached to the theater. The body had then been walled up and had not been uncovered until the victim and the crime had been completely forgotten.
> 
> But the man in gray is not an angry ghost looking for vengeance, quite the contrary. It is most often seen during rehearsals of plays that are a success. He is not very interested in fiascos. He was seen during the rehearsals of the musicals Oklahoma, Carousel, South Pacific and The King and I, so many triumphs at Drury Lane.
> 
> Source: paranormalskyrock.com.
> 
> And there
> 
> Joseph Grimaldi was born in 1779, of Italian parents. From an early age he always dreamed of becoming an actor. His dream came true when he was accepted as a clown.
> He was especially famous for his exaggerated movements and facial expressions, which have since become the basis of any clown number. Immediately after he died in 1837, he came back to haunt his Sadler's Wells theater. During the period after his death, his comedian friends were often shocked to see his face in some of the boxes.
> 
> Another popular ghost in the midst of London's theater is the ghost of John Buckstone, director of the Haymarket Theater from 1853 to 1876. He had a crazy talent for finding the most successful plays and jokes and thanks To this he succeeded in making a full house almost every evening during his entire career as director.
> Today, it is said that he always helps the theater through his talent to select a winning piece. Indeed, it appears only before one plays a piece which will be a real success.
> 
> 
> An officer dressed in Khaki uniform of the First World War haunts the Coliseum Theater. It is believed to be an officer who often came to see rooms there during his leave, but was killed at the front
> In 1927, the Society for Psychical Research organized two sessions in St James's Theater. For the first session, two actors and a team of mediums are assembled.
> When they asked the spirit to communicate, an invisible hand took the pen and began writing on the sheet of paper. He wrote:
> "I am Oscar Wilde." "I am not dead.
> In translation, it gives:
> 
> "I'm Oscar Wilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came back so the world knew I was not dead. Death is the most boring thing apart from marriage or dinner with a teacher. "This little word is a typical example of the special humor that Oscar Wilde has shown throughout his life.
> 
> When the second session was organized, the remaining friends and relatives were naturally asked to
> Present to try to get in touch with him. He took up the pen again, this time to write a much longer message than the preceding one.
> 
> This message was full of the romanticism of rose water that Oscar loved so much during his lifetime, and there are many phrases like "the red sunset must follow the apple-green dawn" Apple-green dawn ") or" year after year, the hawthorn bears blood-red fruit after the white death of may ".
> The message ended on this call of despair "pity Oscar Wilde" ("Have mercy on Oscar Wilde)".
> Persecuted during his lifetime for his homosexual inclinations, he died abandoned by his family and detested. But even in his last moments he did not lose his legendary humor, and his last words on his deathbed were "Either that wallpaper goes or I go" I am leaving !").
> 
> There is also a ghost at the "Adelphi Theater". This specter comes in the form of a man dressed all in black but wearing white gloves. Since he was very shy, no one managed to get near him until the 50s, when a caretaker cleaning the backstage came face to face with a box. After comparing what she had seen with pictures of the most famous actors in this theater, she found the identity of the ghost: William Terriss, a Victorian actor.
> He was savagely assassinated by an off-axis as he went out through the back door. This offbeat was named Richard Arthur Prince, and he played a supporting role in a play where Terriss played the main character. After the murder he was arrested and accused of madness. He died 40 years later in Broadmoor Prison.




wouldnt you love to go in there and sleep in that theatre overnight sometime? lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dalia said:


> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.



When i was kid i got a call from my aunt who just died
ON the phone ....She told me to tell my mother everything is going to be alright

NO one believed me ...they told me someones just pullin my leg

NO it was her

when i was older me an my bud jay saw something in an old building
I just froze all he said was dude IM OUTTA here ...Before i could even say a word he was runnin 


Theirs an after life out there ..i dont care what they say


----------



## Crixus

Dalia said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your story, I'm interested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So at Donner pass I was there when I worked for the forest service. It was towards the time of year where work was winding down and we would be layed off for the rest of the year. I loved that time for two reasons. 1. I would have to spend allot of time away from home, I hated that because of all the time I was away when I was in the navy. So at that time all I had to do was cruse timber. I actually got lost one day at work and found the place and read the little plaque. There was also a small pond that looked okay for fishing, so I sat down and ate my lunch and radioed my boss that I was heading up to the highway. The Friday after was payday and I tried to get the ex to bring the kids and camp out with me. She said no because she grew up in that area and said it was haunted as hell. So off I went. I went to town and got a fifth of jack and an ounce of weed, as well as some panther Martin spinners and worms for fishing. I got to the pond at about 4:30 PM. I did alittle fishing after I set up camp but no luck. As it got dark I packed my fishing stuff up, smoked a big fat joint and started drinking while I watched the fire. So I'm the forest when it's night it's hard not to stare at the fire. I had been doing this for awhile when I could swear I heard people talking. It was like when you hear folks whispering from far away. I dismissed it as me being spooked and went to sleep. I was to drunk to get in my tent so I slept right there in the middle of the woods listening to the night critters. Morning came and it was very crisp and I woke up to a very light snow falling on my face. The woods were so quiet that you could hear the snow falling. Oddly I was not hungover, but I was hungry as hell. I got the creeps and decided to pack up and leave after I smoked some pot and from the pond to the highway there was not a single sound aside from my breathing and walking. It was very weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you smoked a big fat joint and started drinking maybe it was an illusion? but tell me the story about the fact that the place would be haunted?
Click to expand...




Maybe, but you can still go there and it's like someone put a bucket over the place. It's very still and some say you can hear muttering. There is also an urban legend that the few folks who tried to hike out killed and ate the Indian guide who was leading them. I can't say if that's true or not though. If you ever get a chance to visit Donner pass, do it. Beautiful place.


----------



## Dalia

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your story, I'm interested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So at Donner pass I was there when I worked for the forest service. It was towards the time of year where work was winding down and we would be layed off for the rest of the year. I loved that time for two reasons. 1. I would have to spend allot of time away from home, I hated that because of all the time I was away when I was in the navy. So at that time all I had to do was cruse timber. I actually got lost one day at work and found the place and read the little plaque. There was also a small pond that looked okay for fishing, so I sat down and ate my lunch and radioed my boss that I was heading up to the highway. The Friday after was payday and I tried to get the ex to bring the kids and camp out with me. She said no because she grew up in that area and said it was haunted as hell. So off I went. I went to town and got a fifth of jack and an ounce of weed, as well as some panther Martin spinners and worms for fishing. I got to the pond at about 4:30 PM. I did alittle fishing after I set up camp but no luck. As it got dark I packed my fishing stuff up, smoked a big fat joint and started drinking while I watched the fire. So I'm the forest when it's night it's hard not to stare at the fire. I had been doing this for awhile when I could swear I heard people talking. It was like when you hear folks whispering from far away. I dismissed it as me being spooked and went to sleep. I was to drunk to get in my tent so I slept right there in the middle of the woods listening to the night critters. Morning came and it was very crisp and I woke up to a very light snow falling on my face. The woods were so quiet that you could hear the snow falling. Oddly I was not hungover, but I was hungry as hell. I got the creeps and decided to pack up and leave after I smoked some pot and from the pond to the highway there was not a single sound aside from my breathing and walking. It was very weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you smoked a big fat joint and started drinking maybe it was an illusion? but tell me the story about the fact that the place would be haunted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you can still go there and it's like someone put a bucket over the place. It's very still and some say you can hear muttering. There is also an urban legend that the few folks who tried to hike out killed and ate the Indian guide who was leading them. I can't say if that's true or not though. If you ever get a chance to visit Donner pass, do it. Beautiful place.
Click to expand...

Would you have a link of the place in question? because for me I do not find it easily because I found - fall on Donner Summit with a tunnel and I would like to read and discover the place in question in the USA, thank you.


----------



## Dalia

http://souvenirsdutemps.xooit.com/image/98/5/d/e/2776977802_1-423b506.jpg.htm


Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was kid i got a call from my aunt who just died
> ON the phone ....She told me to tell my mother everything is going to be alright
> 
> NO one believed me ...they told me someones just pullin my leg
> 
> NO it was her
> 
> when i was older me an my bud jay saw something in an old building
> I just froze all he said was dude IM OUTTA here ...Before i could even say a word he was runnin
> 
> 
> Theirs an after life out there ..i dont care what they say
Click to expand...


You're right, skeptics act like smart people simply because they never had an experience and as we say:  we only believe what we see.


----------



## 007

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, malnila I do not know because I live in France.
> I have been interested in the paranormal since I had a personal experience.
> Here the link : ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard
> 
> I was skeptical of nature before it happens to me but I know that I saw something unexplainable.
> In this section I have created several thread on the issue without much success but people tend to make fun of what makes it even more difficult to talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and flatly say I don't be leave in hauntings. Having said that, I won't mock those who do. I believe most folks who sayxtheyxsaw something DID see something. I have overnighted in two places that were supposed to be very active. Did both while I worked for the forest service. First one was Donner pass in California. You probably heard of this place over in France. Here is a little wiki on the place,
> 
> Donner Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> And the other is wounded knee, and here is a wiki on that,
> 
> Wounded Knee Massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> It's claimed there was an "incident" while we were up the pass that I saw and was part of, but I can't say from the heart it was ghost or ghostly activity. I'll make a thread with the account of what happened for us there, and if you are interested, you can read up on them and see what you think of other folks accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell your story, I'm interested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So at Donner pass I was there when I worked for the forest service. It was towards the time of year where work was winding down and we would be layed off for the rest of the year. I loved that time for two reasons. 1. I would have to spend allot of time away from home, I hated that because of all the time I was away when I was in the navy. So at that time all I had to do was cruse timber. I actually got lost one day at work and found the place and read the little plaque. There was also a small pond that looked okay for fishing, so I sat down and ate my lunch and radioed my boss that I was heading up to the highway. The Friday after was payday and I tried to get the ex to bring the kids and camp out with me. She said no because she grew up in that area and said it was haunted as hell. So off I went. I went to town and got a fifth of jack and an ounce of weed, as well as some panther Martin spinners and worms for fishing. I got to the pond at about 4:30 PM. I did alittle fishing after I set up camp but no luck. As it got dark I packed my fishing stuff up, smoked a big fat joint and started drinking while I watched the fire. So I'm the forest when it's night it's hard not to stare at the fire. I had been doing this for awhile when I could swear I heard people talking. It was like when you hear folks whispering from far away. I dismissed it as me being spooked and went to sleep. I was to drunk to get in my tent so I slept right there in the middle of the woods listening to the night critters. Morning came and it was very crisp and I woke up to a very light snow falling on my face. The woods were so quiet that you could hear the snow falling. Oddly I was not hungover, but I was hungry as hell. I got the creeps and decided to pack up and leave after I smoked some pot and from the pond to the highway there was not a single sound aside from my breathing and walking. It was very weird.
Click to expand...

I've walked all over the Donner park. When I lived in Reno I took my Ma and Dad over there when they came over to visit. I stood at the big rock where some of the people built a cabin against it, still black from the fire smoke in the cabin. The rock has a placard on it telling the story of the people that survived there. As I stood there next to that rock, my stomach started to churn, I felt hungry and started to feel like I was going to throw up. I walked away from the rock and instantly felt better. Donner's Pass National Park is no joke... it's haunted.

I don't know about your experience though... sounds like you just got your hands on some good gonjo and were high...


----------

